# Which Private Medical Colleges Are Still Open For Admission?



## HaseebKhan (Jul 21, 2014)

LMDC is still open as well as CMH. Any others?


----------



## Nawall (Jul 7, 2014)

FUMC, Wah and Shalamar.


----------



## HaseebKhan (Jul 21, 2014)

Nawall said:


> FUMC, Wah and Shalamar.


Thanks buddy  Sharif Med College is also open :/ What is last merit for BDS in Shalamar?


----------



## sizz (Sep 10, 2014)

No bds in shalamar.


----------



## Loading... (Oct 31, 2014)

Most private medical colleges are open for admission until November 8, 2014 (average date). I know this because we have newspaper coming to our house everyday and it is full of advertisement of private medical colleges (began the next day after UHS open merit list was announced on October 31,2014)
Anyways here is a LIST OF PRIVATE COLLEGES with ADMISSION DEADLINES that I found from the newspaper advertisement.

Sharif Medical and Dental College - November 30, 2014
Fatima Memorial College of Medicine and Dentistry - November 10, 2014
Lahore Medical and Dental College - November 7, 2014
Central Park Medical College - November 8, 2014
Wah Medical College - November 24, 2014
Sharif Medical and Dental College - November 8, 2014
Pak Red Crescent Medical and Dental College - (Deadline Present on their website)
University Medical and Dental College - November 7, 2014
Multan Medical and Dental College - November 13, 2014
Akhtar Saeed Medical and Dental College - November 8, 2014
Shalamar Medical and Dental College - November 15, 2014
University College of Medicine and Dentistry - (By post - November 12, at Campus November 14)

I got these dates directly from the newspaper ads I cut out and saved so if you need additional information about the entry test dates and prospectus prices of the college you are interested in, let me know because that info is given on the ads so I will look them up for you. there may be more private colleges but these are the ones I found in the newspaper. Hope it helps.


----------



## HaseebKhan (Jul 21, 2014)

Loading... said:


> Most private medical colleges are open for admission until November 8, 2014 (average date). I know this because we have newspaper coming to our house everyday and it is full of advertisement of private medical colleges (began the next day after UHS open merit list was announced on October 31,2014)
> Anyways here is a LIST OF PRIVATE COLLEGES with ADMISSION DEADLINES that I found from the newspaper advertisement.
> 
> Sharif Medical and Dental College - November 30, 2014
> ...


Thankyou brother, indeed very useful! Thanks for looking them up


----------



## blamonster (Oct 11, 2014)

Loading... said:


> Most private medical colleges are open for admission until November 8, 2014 (average date). I know this because we have newspaper coming to our house everyday and it is full of advertisement of private medical colleges (began the next day after UHS open merit list was announced on October 31,2014)
> Anyways here is a LIST OF PRIVATE COLLEGES with ADMISSION DEADLINES that I found from the newspaper advertisement.
> 
> Sharif Medical and Dental College - November 30, 2014
> ...


Could you please tell me if any of those universities have their own entrance tests, rather than following the MCAT.


----------



## Loading... (Oct 31, 2014)

ALL these colleges want MCAT conducted by UHS (for local applicants) OR SATII (for foreign applicants).


----------



## Loading... (Oct 31, 2014)

Here is update of private medical colleges open for admission that I found on today's newspaper
Avicenna Medical College - November 15, 2014
Rashid Latif Medical College - Deadline is not available but admissions are open


----------



## CosmosCrazy042 (Sep 3, 2014)

Which ones better Avicenna, Lmdc or Sharif??


----------



## ameer 3333 (Jul 12, 2014)

Islamic International Medical College Trust (IIMCT) admissions are also open


----------



## HaseebKhan (Jul 21, 2014)

CosmosCrazy042 said:


> Which ones better Avicenna, Lmdc or Sharif??


LMDC


----------



## Bilal370 (Aug 17, 2014)

hey guys, any idea of the merit range of shalamar?


----------



## lai_101 (Sep 23, 2013)

LMDC


----------



## husnain1 (Sep 5, 2014)

shalamar merit will be between 82-83


----------



## Bilal370 (Aug 17, 2014)

thanks,,,, @husnain1,,


----------



## Grumpycat20 (Nov 11, 2014)

Isnt shalamar's merit supposed to be abit less than that of cmh, which is around 82%?


----------



## coolboy_a35 (Jun 26, 2014)

CMH merit has risen this year, i think, because of all the SAT applicants.


----------



## masterh (Sep 20, 2011)

Grumpycat20 said:


> Isnt shalamar's merit supposed to be abit less than that of cmh, which is around 82%?


Irrelevant, since the merit formula of Shalamar and CMH are different. Shalamar gives admission on UHS Aggregate, while CMH takes it's own test and accepts students on SAT too.


----------



## Grumpycat20 (Nov 11, 2014)

Like cmh has 12.5% weightage for its own test, same way shalamar has 12.5% weightage for their interview as well. So its pretty much the same excluding those admissions confirmed on SAT 2 basis.


----------



## aneyk (Sep 15, 2014)

masterh said:


> Irrelevant, since the merit formula of Shalamar and CMH are different. Shalamar gives admission on UHS Aggregate, while CMH takes it's own test and accepts students on SAT too.


My aggregate is 77.8%...soo BDS ka koi chance hai
Shalamr main??


----------



## eaqa (Sep 16, 2014)

rasid latif is open till 15 nds iimc till 17


----------



## masterh (Sep 20, 2011)

Grumpycat20 said:


> Like cmh has 12.5% weightage for its own test, same way shalamar has 12.5% weightage for their interview as well. So its pretty much the same excluding those admissions confirmed on SAT 2 basis.


http://smdc.edu.pk/index.php?page=45

No, interview at Shalamar is Compulsory, but DOES NOT carry any weightage towards the Final Merit. The merit list will be according to the UHS Aggregates. (Check the link above for confirmation).


----------

